# What are your biggest pet peeves?



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Non horsey!!

Here are mine

Girls on forums who dont know you and try to act better then you and make you feel bad.
Girls who think there mature but really aren't
Kids who are under age of dating and think they are in love
girls who cling up to guys
Adults who are rude and act like teenagers

umm here are a few horsey ones
Girls at shows who only want to win and if they dont get mad at there horse
Girl who think there good but reallly arent
riders that are soo stuck and snobby and show off there high dollar pony/horses and show clothes


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Riders that critique others but can't handle being critiqued.
There's a particular person on YouTube that keeps critiquing really good riders in a really rude way and when ever they say something back, she get's super ****ed off.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, I'm a real virago behind a wheel sometimes.

If I'm a bit late and hurried I'm ready to swear everyone who drives in front of me slower than the speed limit allows you to drive.

If I'm not hurried (and in general anyway) I'm vexed if I'm driving the highest allowed speed and then someone tailgates me. Like this one car few weeks ago. I drove around 60 km/h and the road was pretty icy - and then this car behind me left perhaps 3m between us two. It didn't try to pass me or anything, it just tailgated me. I'm not going to drive overspeed because of these cars anyway so they will won nothing with that, execpt perhaps a liability to pay the damages of my (daddy's) car if I have to brake suddenly.

(In general, I have milder attitude towards driving slower than speeding even I have to admit I often exceed the speed limit a bit too. Not badly, I guess around 3-5 kmph but it's still speeding and I'm not proud of it .)

Then some other of my pet peeves are
Rudeness and people who can't consider other people
Bureaucracy
Feeling of insecurity
And other things like that. Actually when I started to think I noticed there aren't a lot of things that really peeve me.


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Non-horse: People who are mean to me for things I can't help. Girls who are fake. People who hug me. Shaking hands. People who are talking mean about you and you hear them. People laighing at you and you don't know why.
Horse: Horse people who think they know it all. People on forums that tell you how to live your life (not this one). People who spur/whip their horses. ANY form of horse abuse.
Sorry for the novel


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree with the critique thing. If you can't stand getting critiqued then don't critique others. 
Here are some of mine:
-I hate seeing horse people who get everything they want, and have tons of nice stuff cuz mommy and daddy give them whatever they want, and it makes me feel like crap cuz I have to work extremely hard for everything. There are four of these types of people at my barn.
- Slow drivers, people that cut you off.
- People rubbing in your mistakes when they are not the ones that are perfect and they have problems as well.
- Young young girls that act like they are better than everyone else and act wayyyy to grown up.
- In the horse world I dislike that just cuz someone can't own a certain thing or certain horse that they get dissed for it


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

ahahaha I dont think I would mind little rich girls who get everything (Maybe cuz I dont know any) But I would mind if they flaunted it. 

The only things that really gets me crazy is non-horsey people saying riding is easy when they've never ridden a horse in their life! 

And any form of animal abuse. Im okay with people having whips as long as they don't use them. (I don't really like spurs for some reason)

AND The worst is horse slaughter!! Im totally against it!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

People who are not willing to listen to the opinion of others, even if you choose to do nothing else with it other an listen. 

People who ask for advice and then don't even try what you have suggested. 

Teenagers who think they know better than the world.

Self centered people, be kind to the world and it will be kind back.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

People in general 

People that complain about how much there life sucks, how much they want to run away from home, about how much they don't get, how much there parents are mean to them when really they have a better life then the one they are complaining to. 

Horsey people that expect everything! I must admit, I did ask for an pricey saddle. No way in the world would I expect my parents to fork out heaps for a horse though. 

Ungrateful people. 

There is heaps more, but I shall leave it at that.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Backstabbers



horses > people. period.


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

- When you think someone is your best friend and they ditch you
- people who judge you because of mistakes you made even when they don't know you.
- Teenage girls who have to be toothpick thin just to be happy ( I think people are perfect the way they are)
- Spoiled girls who think they have the best horse because he cost so much.

Just to name a few


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

people in general.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

When someone comes in, leaves and doesn't close the door behind them!


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Eating noises drive me bonkers. I have a hard time sitting next to someone who is a loud eater.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

socks and sandels AHHHH


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i hate it when people lie. ugh i hate having people just lie to my face....

people who are negative all the time & refuse to see any good in a situation.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have this thing about papers being stapled crooked, it just bugs the crap out of me. I have to take them apart and re-staple them straight.

I don't like people who talk all the time. I mean, it's okay if it is just a conversation and both of us are contributing equally, but those people who can't have a moment of silence and they feel compelled to fill it up with useless blabbering really annoy me.

Horse: I hate little kids that have been on an old plug of a horse 8 times in their life and suddenly they are the foremost expert on everything horsey. They can do anything from horseback and ride any horse and they will tell you all about it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

People who take their horses behavior personally an get overly upset and take it out on the horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

.Delete. said:


> People who take their horses behavior personally an get overly upset and take it out on the horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to agree with this one , this would be one of my horse pet peeves ! I hate seeing it at shows , thats where you mainly always see it . A horse misbehaving and the owner gets frusterated hits , smacks them whatever . Its a sin .


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

AfterParty said:


> I have to agree with this one , this would be one of my horse pet peeves ! I hate seeing it at shows , thats where you mainly always see it . A horse misbehaving and the owner gets frusterated hits , smacks them whatever . Its a sin .


Or if the horse is a youngin or being trained when people expect the horse to be flawless and when they don't "go slow enough" or whatever the horse gets drilled into the ground,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Yup deffiantely . Ugh I hate seeing that stuff , some of the worst horse things youll see are at a show. I love that we agree on so much haha It's nice that I havent been on this site for long at all but I already feel like I have some things in common with someone


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

reveriesgirly said:


> people in general.


 Amen to that!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Negative people drive me crazy. I am not always 'sister mary sunshine' but some people arent happy unless they're miserable.

People who complain about life but do nothing to change it. 

Weak women.

in horses...

Eating when tacked...
Nipping and owners who tolerate it (or worse, think its 'cute)
The 'gadget' riders. ie if i can just get him this bit, he will transform into a magic horse...if i buy a $100 rope halter, my horse will have ground manners...its not abuse if you do it with a crop...*sigh*


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

people who think that because i have nice horses i am rich....so far from true ... they are the reason i am broke !


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*Bossy people. 

*People who treat their animals like children, pampering them and "protecting" them and making excuses for their bad behavior.

*People who correct people's improper grammar while using improper "grammer" themselves.

* Then it looks like it's about to rain, cancel your plans, and then it just holds out for hours. Sunny or rainy, sky! Make up your mind!

* Snoring. Any annoying, repetitive noise drives me into a screaming frenzy.

* Reliance on other people, especially young females relying too closely on boys.

In horses:

* Moving when tied. I can't STAND a horse swinging its butt around and knocking people down.

* Herd bound-ness.

* Head tossing.


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

There is SOOO many things that peeve me. The main things are

*People who act like they are better than others
*People who lie all the time
*Know it alls


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This for example:

me: slaughter is a good thing when used to eradicate abuse
annoyee: how is killing an animal nice??
me: a lot of times it's better than the suffering the horse goes through beforehand and bla bla bla and a ton of other sensible replies and all they do is ignore your points and make bullcrap excuses for whatever they can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Oooo, I like this thread.

-Teenage girls #1 on my list anywhere, anytime
-Teenage boys
-Rude people
-Improper grammar in a situation in which it would be appropriate to use good grammar
-Spelling mistakes
-I'm not a feminist or anything, but I hate men who feel they are better than women, and I hate women who cower down and let them think it
-People who can't shut up, and feel that the situation is awkward when nobody's talking
-People who hold on to a horse that is too much for them, believing "we love each other!" and "we can work through our problems! The striking at me and bucking me off every time we ride is nothing!"
-Know-it-alls, because they certainly don't know it all
-I appreciate someone who is confident and self-assured, but I *hate *people who are self-centered and convinced they are a gift to god and everyone else is beneath them

There's probably more, but I can't think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

-people who act like they know how to ride even though the spent thousands on getting their horse profeesionaly trained and they just have to sit and be pretty 
-those same people getting b*tchy with people like me who have inexperinced young horses who might not be perfect all the time
-those same people expecting perfection from their horses when they dont even know what they're doing
-those same people saying I should beat my horse when all he does is step forward a bit
-people who treat you like crap jus because you have to work to make money...not just sit around and act like your working
-those people who want a horse but dont want to do all the dirty work and make fun of me for doing the dirty work
-those people who want to bred thier mare and raise the foal...when your older horses dont even respect you, i think you should rethink that
-people in general lol


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

People who sit around and tell you had to ride and tell you certain things to not do , then they go and do it themselves . Or people who think they know everything about riding and talk to you like you know nothing , yet they do all those things to . 

Oh yeah I suppose a more simple way of putting that , A HYPOCRITE ! of course we are all guilty of this sometimes , but some people just over do it.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

AfterParty said:


> socks and sandels AHHHH


Hahahaha that's a big one of mine too!

That, and cowboy boots with the pants tucked in - all too common around here.

"fitted T shirts" on guys - I mean, come on, are you really that vain!

guys who leave whisker hair caked in the sink after shaving *ewww*

toilet paper put on the roll upside down


horse-related: people who talk down to you. I don't like people who assume you are an idiot until proven otherwise. I don't hesitate to ask a question if I don't know something, because I'm a research junkie and I like to learn new things every day. But asking questions doesn't make me dumb.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

People who ask for advice or a critique when all they really want is for everyone to tell them they and their horses are PERFECT, and when they don't get that opinion, have a hissy fit, call everyone names and flounce off in a huff.

People who lie about their experiences, be they horse related or otherwise. A rich fantasy life is fine, just don't try to pass it off as true, then have a hissy fit, call everyone names and flounce off in a huff, when a story sounds too farfetched and questions are asked.

People who think because they have one horse who doesn't act horrible, are wunderkind trainers and want everyone to tell them that. Then have a hissy fit, call everyone names and flounce off in huff, when people tell them otherwise.

People who want everyone to sugarcoat everything and 'be nice', when sometimes a slap of reality is the only real solution.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> flounce off in huff


Love this line. Not sure I have ever heard it before. Can I steal it and use it?

I think it would make a good signature line.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Be my guest, Always. 

Flouncing off in a huff is what tween/teen girls do on a daily basis. Even some diva-attitude adults do it. :wink:


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

haha those are hilarious I agree with most all of those ! 
except the tiolet paper thing although I have a thing about tiolet paper that bothers me .


"How many men does it take to change a tiolet paper roll ?"
None , cause they dont do it anyways ! 

haha i love that one


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Hahahaha that's a big one of mine too!
> 
> That, and cowboy boots with the pants tucked in - all too common around here.
> 
> ...


 
**** I messed my post up , now I'll have 2 but i figured no one would know who i was refering to with the whole tiolet paper thing ! 


haha those are hilarious I agree with most all of those ! 
except the tiolet paper thing although I have a thing about tiolet paper that bothers me .


"How many men does it take to change a tiolet paper roll ?"
None , cause they dont do it anyways ! 

haha i love that one 

sorry guys , I suck.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Toilet paper rolls are to go OVER and never, ever, nuh-uh UNDER! :evil:

I wonder what it is with men and TP? Even my SO, who is a wonderful person and good man, would rather plop the TP onto the back of the toilet instead of change the roll.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I used a toilet room the other day that made me laugh. They had the type of toilet paper holder that did not require core changing or anything. Open at one end, slide the new roll on type.

Someone had taken the roll an balanced it on the holder. 

:shock:

I think it took them more effort to find a way to balance it there than it would have to put the paper on how it goes.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Toilet paper rolls are to go OVER and never, ever, nuh-uh UNDER! :evil:
> 
> I wonder what it is with men and TP? Even my SO, who is a wonderful person and good man, would rather plop the TP onto the back of the toilet instead of change the roll.


Ah yes the back of the tiolet or the counter by the sink . 
Beats me , I told my boyfriend that joke and he laughed and said it was so true . He then changed the tiolet paper once or twice after that .....but the novelty wore off clearly


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Toilet paper rolls are to go OVER and never, ever, nuh-uh UNDER! :evil:


YES, exactly, argh. It drives me crazy when it's on "wrong". I've been known to switch it in other people's houses when I discover it on upside down.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Indy, you really do that? :shock:

You are far braver than I am.


I lived with my brother for some time way back when and he is a firm believer that it has to go on the wrong way (I agree with you guys, over the top).
He would get physically mad at me if I replaced the roll and I put it on the right way.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Indy, you really do that? :shock:
> 
> You are far braver than I am.
> 
> ...


I have a major aversion to toilet paper unwinding the whole roll when I tug on it. Seriously. Had nightmares about it when I was a kid. 

If people don't like it when I change it, they can change it back when I leave. *shrugs* While I am there, if I need to make use of their facilities I don't want a pee break to be accompanied by a panic attack about wildly unraveling toilet rolls. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Giggle. Maybe I will try that next time I visit my brother. 

:twisted:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm with Indy. If I see a TP roll on the WRONG WAY, I'm tempted to change it.

I HATE it when I try to get a reasonable amount of paper, and I get half the roll because it's on the WRONG WAY! :evil:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Pssst.... if you take your other hand, see it? You have two of them. Place it on the top of the roll while you are ripping your allotted squares from the incorrectly installed roll. This will prevent a massive roll deposit.


Another TP issue. I use that nasty single ply Scott type toilet paper at home because I am sure (la la la, not listening if you try to tell me otherwise) that it is best for my septic tank. Hate It when I am at a house that uses the TP that is thicker than my bath towels. I instinctively pull off my set amount and then try to ball it and find I have something the size of a freaking soccer ball. Sigh.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Always, it's not my problem if someone's TP is on the WRONG WAY and I use too much of it. It should be on the RIGHT WAY to start with! :lol:

I use the single-ply Scott tissue, too. It's labeled as safe for septic systems, but that's not the only reason I use it. The 4 pack lasts me an entire month, whereas the 2-ply 'big' roll 4 packs only last me 2 weeks. 

I hear ya about the TP that's thicker than towels!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I guess the TP on the dispensers here at work being the wrong way has caused me to be adaptable. Though I suppose I could bend a paper clip into the tool necessary to remove the TP here and put it on the way I like it.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> YES, exactly, argh. It drives me crazy when it's on "wrong". I've been known to switch it in other people's houses when I discover it on upside down.


 haha thats awesome


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Ohhh boooyyyy. Here comes a list. Bear with me. I'm OCD diagnosed. Lots of things irk me. 


1. People that make ANY noise when they eat. You're food may taste good, but I don't want to hear how good it tastes.
2. People who talk about how all rich/well off people are snobby and stuck up. Uhm...no.
3. People who drive at or below the speed limit. GO FASTER. They are not going to pull you over if you are going 55 in a 50.
4. People who tell me that I am going to die a horrible death from a horse because I don't wear a helmet. 
5. Extremely happy people. There is just too much going on in the world to be that happy.
6. Girls who are VERY clingy and constantly have a man by their side. Maybe that's just because I'm independent and a bit of a feminist. 
7. People who get an attitude with me. I have enough attitude to go around the room, thanks.
8. People who are unorganized. Seriously, if I see that you are an unorganized person, I will be saying continuous curse words in my head about you. Organize yourself!
9. People who don't wash their hands. Now, I wash mine at least fifteen times a day, and I'm not expecting other people to do that, but at least wash after you use the bathroom. Eww.
10. When people don't blow their nose if they have the sniffles. I mean, if you'd blow your dang nose then maybe you wouldn't have the sniffles!
11. People who cannot type English correctly, whether it be spelling or grammar. Now, if English is not your native language, then that is absolutely ok, but if you went to school in America (or another country where English is obviously dominant) then you should be able to capitalize and use complete sentences. Anyone who does otherwise seems uneducated to me. You went to school for a reason!
12. Boys who think they are better than me at so called "boy" things just because they are a boy. I am more than capable of shooting a rifle or bow better than you, and I can also kick your butt at bull riding. 
13. Vain people. 'Nuff said.
14. People from the north who make fun of southerners because of our accents and the stereotypes that are out there about us. No. We are not all banjo picking hillbillies that live shoe less in the Smokey Mountains. 
15. "Ghetto" people who think that they rule the world because they are "ghetto". 
16. People that have only been riding for like...four years that think they know anything and everything about horses, and try to tell me something. I may be the same age as you, but I've got thirteen years of straight up riding under my belt (riding since I was three...technically for seventeen years because I got on a horse first when I was still in my mom's tum) so I'm pretty sure I know more about horses than you do.
17. People who touch my stuff without my permission. I am one of those people that can walk into my bedroom and have that feeling that something was moved or scooted a little bit. 
18. People who wear purple with blue (not blue jeans). A lot of people do it at my school because we have uniforms and navy pants are a part of it, but do not wear your ugly purple polo with your navy pants. Stick with the khaki.
19. Guys who wear their pants below their butt. It's called a waistline for a reason.
20. People who smoke cigarettes.
21. Public Display of Affection. Need I say more?
22. Girls with extremely high pitched voices that never shut up. You sound like a mouse. Do we really need to know how bad that date went the night before? I think not.
23. People that I don't know that stand too close to me. I'm claustrophobic. Back up before I make you back up. 
24. People that assume that just because I have OCD that I like everything to be in perfect order. Not always true. I like organization, but you can't see the floor on my bedroom because everything I own is there.
25. People that wear cowboy hats or boots and don't even have horses or a need for them.


Kudos if you read that. I could go on for hours, but I'll spare you my thoughts.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I read them all and loved them all . I actually agreed with most all of them !

23. People that I don't know that stand too close to me. I'm claustrophobic. Back up before I make you back up.

all though I have to add in which im sure youll agree . When your in a mall or something and there are groups of people or even just 1-2 people who just stand in the middle of where of the hall . MOVE OVER !!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha I can't say too much, because too many of your pet peeves apply to me *lol* I'm terribly disorganized, I generally do drive the speed limit. (Trust me, cops WILL pull you over for going 5 over. At least in Indiana. I got a ticket once for going 45 in a 50 - and when I refused to pay it because I thought it was ridiculous, I spent a night in jail. Now I drive the dot-on speed limit 90% of the time.) AND I smoke.

But this:



Tennessee said:


> Ohhh boooyyyy. Here comes a list. Bear with me. I'm OCD diagnosed. Lots of things irk me.
> 
> 23. People that I don't know that stand too close to me. I'm claustrophobic. Back up before I make you back up.


Is another huge one of mine! I'm very much a personal bubble kind of person, and I hate people that stand too close and speak to me, if freaks me out. I have issues with someone speaking to me and being close enough to smell their breath *l*

And the purple/navy one is just funny. I agree, but it's funny that it's a common enough one for you to be a peeve!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> Haha I can't say too much, because too many of your pet peeves apply to me *lol* I'm terribly disorganized, I generally do drive the speed limit. (Trust me, cops WILL pull you over for going 5 over. At least in Indiana. I got a ticket once for going 45 in a 50 - and when I refused to pay it because I thought it was ridiculous, I spent a night in jail. Now I drive the dot-on speed limit 90% of the time.) AND I smoke.




hehe. In Tennessee even the cops don't go the speed limit. I have only been driving for..uh...a couple of weeks now (since April 13). I am speed demon. I've only been pulled over once for going 74 in a 60 (horse was hurt..I was in a hurry) and the cops let me go. lol.

And for smoking, my father smokes. I suppose I should have been more clear. I don't like it when people smoke around people that don't smoke or young kids or whatever. I have a friend with Asthma and before TN put the law in that people could not smoke in restaurants or whatever someone in the table by us lit up one and she had a TERRIBLE asthma attack.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> And for smoking, my father smokes. I suppose I should have been more clear. I don't like it when people smoke around people that don't smoke or young kids or whatever. I have a friend with Asthma and before TN put the law in that people could not smoke in restaurants or whatever someone in the table by us lit up one and she had a TERRIBLE asthma attack.


THAT I agree with. I don't smoke in the house. I don't smoke around my son, and I had quit smoking from the time I decided to try to get pregnant until he was 5 years old. Even when you could smoke in resturants, I never did - smoking and eating don't mix for me. Bars are a different story though.  I'm trying to quit again, but haven't managed yet.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

It will be hard to improve on Speed Racer's original post:



> People who ask for advice or a critique when all they really want is for everyone to tell them they and their horses are PERFECT, and when they don't get that opinion, have a hissy fit, call everyone names and flounce off in a huff.
> 
> People who lie about their experiences, be they horse related or otherwise. A rich fantasy life is fine, just don't try to pass it off as true, then have a hissy fit, call everyone names and flounce off in a huff, when a story sounds too farfetched and questions are asked.
> 
> ...




but here goes. I am 51 years old, and have ridden and owned horsed continuously since I was 14. I made my living, my primary living, *entirely* from horses from the ages of 21 to 40. 

My pet peeves are: 

Anyone under the age of 25, without an Olympic medal or a National title, who considers themselves expert or experienced. Call me in 10 years and we'll talk. 

Hobbyists who consider themselves professionals. There's good, and there's good enough to make a living at it. Two entirely different things.

So-called "Natural Horsemanship" - what is it that the rest of us practice? Unnatural Horsemanship?

Pet owners/people who anthropomorphize their horses/Black Beauty syndrome - if I lavish love and attention on this horse, he'll behave for me. 

I better stop now before I get kicked off the board. ​


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> THAT I agree with. I don't smoke in the house. I don't smoke around my son, and I had quit smoking from the time I decided to try to get pregnant until he was 5 years old. Even when you could smoke in resturants, I never did - smoking and eating don't mix for me. Bars are a different story though.  I'm trying to quit again, but haven't managed yet.


 
We are in the same boat here. People at the barn don't even know I smoke...im terribly embarrassed of if and hide behind the manure pile if I must. My kids have never seen my smokes and i HATE people who smoke in the car with their kids. Ive been trying to quit for the last 6 months and have considerably cut down but at some point, im going to have to jump off into the abyss that is non smoking.

**Maura...as usual, I totally agree.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

maura said:


> *So-called "Natural Horsemanship" - what is it that the rest of us practice? Unnatural Horsemanship?*


I LOVE THIS.


Pfft. Like there's anything NATURAL about riding horses anyways.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am with Maura, even the part about agreeing with Speedracer's post.

I hate people who tell stories about their amazing ability or the amazing ability of their horse just to make themselves sound better. 

If even 1/3 of the people who claim to have broke a wild untrained mustang before they were of legal age to vote had done it, we (general we) would have a whole boat load of nicely trained mustangs out there. 

Being average is not a bad thing, having a plain bay horse is not a bad thing. Why does everyone with a bay want it to be a dun something or other instead of just a bay?

OH, and what about the people who something bad did not happen when they did the most stupid thing in the world so now the rest of us are mean and stupid because we suggest that others might not want to ride their horse down the middle of an expressway or into a school or......


Scream.

Like Maura, I have to stop or I will get kicked off the forum.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Tennessee said:


> I LOVE THIS.
> 
> 
> Pfft. Like there's anything NATURAL about riding horses anyways.


 
If you do it bridleless with a stick over jumps its muuuuuch more natural! :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> If you do it bridleless with a stick over jumps its muuuuuch more natural! :lol:


Piffle! Why use tack at all? That's sooo unnatural!

Some of these bestest riders of all time ride bareback, nekkid, and with only a shoestring around the horse's neck. They can even jump 5' that way! :lol:

Oh wait, I'm thinking that's falling under the 'fantasy life' category I talked about earlier..... :think:

The only truly 'natural' thing a human could do with a horse would be to eat it, since they're an herbivore species and we're a predator species.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

People who can't distinquish opinion from fact (I believe it, so it must be so) or anecdoctal evidence from actual research/scientific evidence. (My friend tried it and it worked for her!)

People who have no knowledge of other disciplines but post advice to those horsemen anyway. I mean, if a shanked curb bit works on a Western horse that neck reins, why isn't it a valid recommendation for a hunter?

Please don't encourage me any further....


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

maura said:


> People who can't distinquish opinion from fact (I believe it, so it must be so) or anecdoctal evidence from actual research/scientific evidence. (My friend tried it and it worked for her!)
> 
> People who have no knowledge of other disciplines but post advice to those horsemen anyway. I mean, if a shanked curb bit works on a Western horse that neck reins, why isn't it a valid recommendation for a hunter?
> 
> Please don't encourage me any further....


hhahaha. I am encouraging you to go further.....

 

You speak such wise words.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

maura said:


> People who can't distinquish opinion from fact (I believe it, so it must be so) or anecdoctal evidence from actual research/scientific evidence. (My friend tried it and it worked for her!)



^THIS this this OMG this!

The number of times (on these very boards) I have seen people make recommendations that are irrelevant, uneducated, dismissive, unsafe, or even medically DANGEROUS based on "my friend's brother's trainer does it!"


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh please Maura, continue. You are doing a great job!

Or the other side of that same coin. If their horse got hives because of XYZ brand of product it must be an evil product for every horse out there and how dare the other nine million and three people who use it and have not had a problem continue to use it.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

One more peeve that just hit me while on the phone with a friend

I hate compliment fishers. It drives me up a wall. It is for sure my biggest peeve. The 'Im so fat' 'Im so ugly' 'I cant ride' crap gets old in a hurry. The last girl to tell me that she was fat got my warning. I told her if she thinks she is fat I plan on showing up at her house at 2am in nothing but a g-string bikini and doing the truffle shuffle til she throws up. Maybe then she would know what fat looks like and could reevaluate her situation. She hasn't mentioned it again...


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

corinowalk said:


> One more peeve that just hit me while on the phone with a friend
> 
> I hate compliment fishers. It drives me up a wall. It is for sure my biggest peeve. The 'Im so fat' 'Im so ugly' 'I cant ride' crap gets old in a hurry. The last girl to tell me that she was fat got my warning. I told her if she thinks she is fat I plan on showing up at her house at 2am in nothing but a g-string bikini and doing the truffle shuffle til she throws up. Maybe then she would know what fat looks like and could reevaluate her situation. She hasn't mentioned it again...


ahaha. I hate them too. I am a pretty blunt person (well, actually I'm probably downright too honest) so when someone says "Oh I'm so fat" or something I usually just agree and tell them that they are, even if they aren't. It's mean of me, but they shouldn't have started insulting themselves in the first place.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

People who want me to merely compliment them, need to tell me that ahead of time. 

If you ask me a question without telling me all you really want is a pat on the head, you're going to get an honest answer.

'Do these pants make my butt look big?' No sweetie, your BUTT makes your butt look big.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> 'Do these pants make my butt look big?' No sweetie, your BUTT makes your butt look big.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Indy reminded me of another one.

People who want you to GUESS at the breeding of what their mutt horse might be.

Seriously, it's not papered, has no historical information and didn't come with any vet records, and you want someone to tell you what they THINK it is based on exactly nothing?

It's a GRADE. Grade isn't a dirty word, folks. You got a $300 horse at auction. It's not a rare breed cross.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Indy reminded me of another one.
> 
> People who want you to GUESS at the breeding of what their mutt horse might be.
> 
> ...


Exactly!

I have no issue with people wondering what breeds their horse might be - but have a little brains folks - chances that your grade horse has QH or TB blood crossed in there - high! Chances your horse has a Lipizzan in the woodpile?? - nil.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

My all time biggest pet peeve would be people who purchase animals without doing the research before hand.

Example..

a lady made a post on craigslist asking for help on how to care for her new iguana. The petstore clerk told her to feed lettuce and carrots and that the heat through the window would be sufficient for the liguana.
No matter what I told her, she believed the store clerk over the HUNDREDS of webpages stating that the current died and heat source would KILL her iguana.

People like that should not be allowed to procreate and make more morons.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I have no issue with people wondering what breeds their horse might be - but have a little brains folks - chances that your grade horse has QH or TB blood crossed in there - high! Chances your horse has a Lipizzan in the woodpile?? - nil.


Wrong...I say you are wrong. It is a the rare champagne colored Lipizzaner zebra cross miracle animal.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

One more, if I may?

People, I DON'T CARE what you name your horse! Really! Call him Mr.ButterfingersBoJinglesHasABanana for all I care.

So please stop with the, "What should I name my new poneh?" threads. I'm begging you.....


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

sorry folks. Many months back I posted asking for opinions on the breeding of my lovable b&w mutt. She ain't no miracle majickle poneh for sure but she makes me happy. 

My biggest pet peeve has been mentioned a few times...people who complain and do _nothing_ to improve what they are complaining about.

I also dislike noticeably bad grammar/spelling for native English speakers. I've said this before...rightly or wrongly...I mentally deduct IQ points. A mistake or 2 is not what I'm talking about. It's the posts that are riddled with errors.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> One more, if I may?
> 
> People, I DON'T CARE what you name your horse! Really! Call him Mr.ButterfingersBoJinglesHasABanana for all I care.
> 
> So please stop with the, "What should I name my new poneh?" threads. I'm begging you.....



Ahhh, guilty! I recently asked for naming suggestions on my incoming rescue, as well as asking for thoughts when my filly was born! Sorry SR!

As an aside, though, I DESPERATELY want to name a horse Mr.ButterfingersBoJinglesHasABanana now though!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You can have the name for your next one Indy. I think it is cute but I do not plan to get anymore any time soon so I will not fight you for it.

On the naming topic. Some people (like me) are brain dead about thinking up names. When it is frustrating is when the OP has already decided to name their precious new creature Sparkles Star Dust Delight but asks for name ideas just to tell everyone they are going with what they had come up with before they ever posted.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Indy...will you then need help choosing a barn name for Mr.ButterfingersBoJinglesHasABanana ???

:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> As an aside, though, I DESPERATELY want to name a horse Mr.ButterfingersBoJinglesHasABanana now though!! :lol::lol:


It does have a rather catchy ring to it, doesn't it? You could call him Butters for short. (South Park reference, heeheehee. I crack me up. :wink: )

Indy, maybe it's just because I see the 'help me name my poneh' threads everywhere I go, and I suck at names.

My cats are named Midnight ('cause she's black, oooh original), Gary (after Spongebob's snail) and Jeffrey (because I had NO IDEA what to name him).

My dog's name is Lexi, which is short for her registered name of RDK Grand Duchess Alexia. I thought that one was somewhat clever, although Alexia means 'defender of mankind', and that does _not_ describe a Great Dane. 'Wimp of the universe' or 'scaredy-dog' would have been better....

I'd* really* like to see a horse entered in a show as Mr.ButterfingersBoJinglesHasABanana. That would be a hoot!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very (cough cough) creative pet names there, SR. I can one up on that one though.

My three cats are Scaredy, Alley and Tut. As in scaredy cat and alley cat. Tut got her name because she would sit on top of the hay and look down on us like she was in charge and we were her subjects.



Speed Racer said:


> I'd* really* like to see a horse entered in a show as Mr.ButterfingersBoJinglesHasABanana. That would be a hoot!


Bummer that the breed registries have a character limit. That would be fun.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Jake and Dai said:


> sorry folks. Many months back I posted asking for opinions on the breeding of my lovable b&w mutt. She ain't no miracle majickle poneh for sure but she makes me happy.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve has been mentioned a few times...people who complain and do _nothing_ to improve what they are complaining about.
> 
> I also dislike noticeably bad grammar/spelling for native English speakers. I've said this before...rightly or wrongly...I mentally deduct IQ points. A mistake or 2 is not what I'm talking about. It's the posts that are riddled with errors.



Jake and Dai, I don't personally have an issue with people asking - it's just the RESPONSES I take issue with, especially when they are ridiculously far fetched! I, too, posted a "what is my pony" thread back when I was new to the boards. My pony Misty was sold to me as a haflinger (clearly not) and I just wanted to get a general consensus of what people thought. I already believed at the time she was likely a welshie/shetland cross (reasonable, both common breeds, and a common cross, around here), and most people that posted stated agreement, but there were a few odd posters that told me she was a fjord cross, or a icelandic cross....um.....in amish country, Indiana? I think not......


And also, agreed with the spelling/grammar.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I'd* really* like to see a horse entered in a show as Mr.ButterfingersBoJinglesHasABanana. That would be a hoot!



*lol* That's it! My son has already named the incoming pony rescue Mickey, but if he ever decides to take a break from Misty and show the new pony (once skinny guy's in shape) I'll make sure that's his "show" :roll: name! I'll also bring along the camcorder just to get the announcer's reading out that name on record *lol*


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

maura said:


> Hobbyists who consider themselves professionals. There's good, and there's good enough to make a living at it. Two entirely different things.


If you don't mind me disagreeing even that topic doesn't ask disagreeing, I remember some line on a horse magazine I read and which told that there are hobbyists who would go all professionals and professionals who actually aren't that skilled. I agree with it. Depends on a person, just my humble opinion.

Agree that smoking part 100%. Don't you hate it when you go some public place (for example a bus stop) and then someone comes there, takes a place just next to you and starts to smoke?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> I'll also bring along the camcorder just to get the announcer's reading out that name on record *lol*


That would be totally *classic! :clap:*


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

One of my biggest pet peeves is when a bigginer rider is in a lesson and the "trainer" gets them to go over cross poles before the rider can even canter or post properly. Also, the people who don't walk out their horse after a difficult ride. Another one is when a horse has horrible ground manners and the owner doesn't do anything about it then when someone is trying to bring inside and get after the horse the owner complains to the barn owner or manager that the person bringing the spoiled brat of a horse in was being unnecissarily forceful.
A weird one of mine is when peole don't go left to left.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> People who ask for advice or a critique when all they really want is for everyone to tell them they and their horses are PERFECT, and when they don't get that opinion, have a hissy fit, call everyone names and flounce off in a huff.
> 
> People who lie about their experiences, be they horse related or otherwise. A rich fantasy life is fine, just don't try to pass it off as true, then have a hissy fit, call everyone names and flounce off in a huff, when a story sounds too farfetched and questions are asked.
> 
> ...


HAHA! Too funny.

I came up with some more:
-People who walk ridiculously slow right in front of you in the hallway. WALK FASTER OR GET OUT OF MY WAY! Like, really! If you're going to walk slow and chat with your friends, kindly move off to the side to avoid congestion
-People who NEED to stick to the speed limit (my mom does it and it drives me nuts)
-People who smoke, drink and do drugs because it's "cool"
-Teenagers who are convinced they have the worst life ever and their parents hate them. YOUR PARENTS DO NOT HATE YOU YOU FOOLISH CHILD! D=<
-Followers
-Girls who are convinced they need a boyfriend
-Girls who only date boys to say that they have a boyfriend and then complain about all the "drama"
-Teenage couples who are firmly convinced they are in love with each other, and then break up the next week and move on to someone of higher social status or who is "hotter"
-****s who hate other ****s for being ****s
-People who are ridiculously happy and optimistic and hyper, though I don't want you to be a complete pessimist either
-P3opl3 wh0 wr!+3 l!k3 +h!$
-Pop stars who can't actually sing and are only famous because they are willing to run around on stage wearing nothing but a bra and underpants and will sleep with well-known celebrities
-Girls who weigh like 90 lbs and go around complaining to their friends: "Omg I'm so fat!"
-Severe hypocrites

There's more; I could go on all day, but it's not like anyone reads it anyways..I still like b*tching about it.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Any post that begins with any version of the following: "I don't have any/much experience or know anything about _______________; but I think you should...."

Tamma89, yes, there are lots of wonderful and skilled amateurs or hobbyists, and some are flat out better than some of the pros, no argument. However, it takes a different set of skills to make as a professional. An amateur or hobbyist can make their reputation on one good horse that was purchased fully trained, a professional makes their reputation on 30 or 40 or more horses that they acquired untrained or badly trained. Some lucky hobbyists can pursue their hobby with a large or an unlimited budget, professionals always have to keep an eye on the bottom line.

My comment wasn't really dissing hobbyists or amateurs, without them there would be no professionals, my comment was about distinguishing between the two. 

BTW, I am firmly and completely an EX-professional, and identify myself as such. Or just another middle-aged amateur.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

What I was meaning is more about skill levels. I've caught that there are amateurs who can act amazingly with horses, even bad trained or unbroken horses, understand them and have obviously learnt lot about horses in general just on ground of their few horses. Or then do a lot voluntary style work with different horses as their hobby but aren't still considered as professionals because they don't do their living from it. Then there are nominal professionals who shouldn't be around horses or should at least expand their current perspectives a lot. I guess it depends also on the field of horse industry. For example, what I've caught, in some cases it's typical that professionals acquire horses that have a lot of capacity and perhaps even training and merits etc. behind them so them aren't untrained or badly trained. I guess it's a bit different to be a professional English show rider or a professional of unbroken or abused horses and run a business of your own from it. I don't claim the first ones don't need skills, obviously they need because they wouldn't take those horses to top without skills but I still claim types of skills are bit different in these two cases and also definition of "a professional" can be different. Lets take (a bit caricatured) example: if there's a nominal professional; rider, stable owner, trainer, whoever, who acts always nervous and have to use physical force toward his horses again and again so he can make those horses to do something and then there's an amateur who can make the same thing with a way smaller aids, this amateur will be more professional in my eyes than this nominal professional will ever be.

But well, I guess now I peeve you (referring to your first paragraph :wink since I admit I'm personally a purebred amateur and a lesson rider who haven't that much personal contacts to professional horse world but I'm just semi-following some streams I've heard or seen coming from there every now and then. So I'm afraid that I can't give more deeper view about that thing but just an assumption.

Or perhaps professional means different thing to you and me :wink:.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

maura said:


> BTW, I am firmly and completely an EX-professional, and identify myself as such. Or just another middle-aged amateur.


I consider myself a professional amateur. :wink:

I know enough to be able to ride my own horses, but in no way, shape or form think I'm anything other than just a regular, middle of the road, ammy adult rider.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol, my title could be Queen of Amateurs (or like we tend to say here in Finland: a bush rider). I admit I'm not that horse-wise or don't know that much about horses or riding even I've been engaged to this riding hobby soon 9 years. Of course I can tack/un-tack a horse and do the basic things when riding or taking care of horses but I need an instructor so I can do more and develop.

It's a bit pity that when you're a lesson rider and take a lesson once per a week, you can't develop a real bond with any of horses since it's pretty little riding and other activities + horses with who you cooperate change all the time. The great side is that you get experience from different horses.


----------

